
Twitter: "It's Like A Store For Car Parts, Right?" - transburgh
http://www.centernetworks.com/twitter-flickr-facebook-nyc
======
TrevorJ
This reminds me of those "man on the street" things where they ask about
American history. Only this isn't scary.

